# Is Yeast Nutrient Supposed to Smell Like Ammonia?



## sreckner (Oct 14, 2010)

I mixed yeast nutrient from an unopened but old bottle with water to add to a new batch of Chardonnay. It smells like ammonia; kind of like the house did when the neighbor lady would give my mom a permanent. Is this stuff OK to use? I hate to ruin a batch of wine right off the bat.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is the ingredients on some nutrients.

Yeast Nutrient, 1 lb. powder

Urea and *Ammonium* Phosphate


----------



## grapeman (Oct 15, 2010)

A common name for yeast nutrient is DAP - di-ammonium phosphate. It has no smell in the solid form, but as you found, when combined with water it forms ammonia. It is mostly used up during fermentation and helps feed the yeast and keep them healthy and helps prevent bad smells.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 15, 2010)

sreckner said:


> I mixed yeast nutrient from an unopened but old bottle with water to add to a new batch of Chardonnay. It smells like ammonia; kind of like the house did when the neighbor lady would give my mom a permanent. Is this stuff OK to use? I hate to ruin a batch of wine right off the bat.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve



It is OK to use. Like above stated, Ammonia is one of the ingrediants.


----------



## sreckner (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, that certainly explains the smell. Thanks for the help!

Steve


----------

